# Opinions On TBs



## Fabled Thoroughbred (27 July 2019)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had any opinions on Thoroughbreds. I used to ride one and was my favorite horse Iâ€™ve ridden so far, but I havenâ€™t seen a pure TB in a while and was wondering about experiences others have had with them?? Thank you!!


----------



## JillA (27 July 2019)

You'll find plenty in rehabbed racehorses, and IME those that have been in a good yard are very nice easy going horses. They know their manners and don't push it, and most are tougher than generally considered.


----------



## oldie48 (27 July 2019)

I love TBs and we've owned a couple of TBs in the past, neither had been raced, both were useful all round horses with lovely temperaments. IMHO TBs are like any other breed, get a good one and they are great, pick a bad one and they cost a fortune in vet's bills. They don't all have rubbish flat feet but some do, some are temperamental and tricky but a lot are not, some are hot and goey some would rather stand in a field and watch the world go by. Most of my horses have been at least 50%TB, Rose, who is hannovarian, is 25% TB as her grandsire was a full TB.


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2019)

I have had lots over the years, mostly bought direct from the sales at Doncaster. I currently have one I bought from the trainer whose feet and sacroiliac I would describe as 'in rehab', but both of those due to external effects and probably nothing to do with being a TB (though the jury is still out on his feet, which are untwisting from some very odd shoeing).

Apart from that, he's the nicest, sweetest horse anyone could wish for, and a lovely looker.

Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## Teajack (27 July 2019)

I've ridden a couple, one ex racer,  which were absolutely anyone's ride outside of a complete novice.  They adapted themselves to the rider, sedate with Nervous Nellie but gave the youngsters fun, had excellent manners and were bombproof.  No foot problems or anything else of note.


----------



## Fabled Thoroughbred (27 July 2019)

The only full-blooded TB Iâ€™ve ridden so far was an angelic bay mare at my old barn who would work her heart out and was so sweet. The first time I rode her was when I felt I needed a break from one of the lessons horses(a very old and overworked paint who had a questionable novice lesson temperament and ground manners) and asked for a switch if that would be OK by them. I was soon asked if Iâ€™d like to ride this TB mare. I wasnâ€™t trying to get out of the harder horse, but Iâ€™d felt Iâ€™d needed a break because we werenâ€™t working great together. I accepted the offer. We had a great lesson.... until I overheated at the end and my vision got fuzzy and I thought I might be passing out. I dismounted and I sat on a jump feeling hot and sick, but this horse rubbed and nuzzled me left and right as I stroked her face. I rode her twice after that, both times went great. She taught me the most Iâ€™ve ever learned from a horse. I still miss her as I had to switch barns because my trainer and I werenâ€™t really seeing eye to eye.
I was planning to look into leasing at some point and was curious about othersâ€™ experiencesðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (27 July 2019)

My horse of a lifetime was a TB ex racehorse - I've loved them since I rode my first one at 13 ðŸ’– 
They are the most beautiful creatures ðŸ’ž
The Princess is part TB part Connemara & part ID - she is definitely TB in her attitude & feet ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## ycbm (27 July 2019)

Are you in the US,  FT?   In this country you'd probably find it quite easy to share an ex racing TB and they can be bought very cheaply and even found for free. But they have a bad reputation for being temperamental and costing a lot in vet bills. Neither of those are completely unjustified, but it is overstated, and if you find the right one they are lovely creatures.

.


----------



## Fabled Thoroughbred (28 July 2019)

Yeah, Iâ€™m not from the UK, I realized last night it said co.uk.... L. O. L.!!

There are TB ads galore on the internet, and they are fairly cheap.


----------



## ycbm (28 July 2019)

Fabled Thoroughbred said:



			Yeah, Iâ€™m not from the UK, I realized last night it said co.uk.... L. O. L.!!

There are TB ads galore on the internet, and they are fairly cheap.
		
Click to expand...


I thought you weren't in this country ðŸ™ƒ.  We don't tend to lease horses here, and certainly not exrace TBs.

Let us know if you find a horse. 

.


----------



## HazuraJane (28 July 2019)

As long as you understand the horse's personal history and have a comprehensive pre-purchase exam done by a qualified vet, and also become familiar with the quirks particular to the breed you should be okay. TB's are a hot-blooded horse, so if that scares you, best move on to a less-intense breed of horse. Best of luck.


----------



## HazuraJane (28 July 2019)

ycbm said:



			I thought you weren't in this country ðŸ™ƒ.  We don't tend to lease horses here, and certainly not exrace TBs.

Let us know if you find a horse.

.
		
Click to expand...

A horse lease is in the same category as a horse share. Surely that's not just a US concept.


----------



## ycbm (28 July 2019)

HazuraJane said:



			A horse lease is in the same category as a horse share. Surely that's not just a US concept.
		
Click to expand...

From what people have described on other threads in the past, horse leases in the US are a lot more formal/serious and a lot more expensive than horse shares in this country. Here, we tend only to see leases for very high level competition horses, and even then they are rare. 

A payment for a share is usually part of the cost of keeping the horse. A lease is a payment agreed for using the horse, keep costs are additional. 



.


----------



## Barton Bounty (29 August 2019)

My horse of a lifetime is a TB.. i have him now. He is amazing... so trainable. Does everything hes asked, ive taught him to say please, bow down, smile.. he is fizzy as hell with me but my 5year old nieces gets on an hes an angel ðŸ˜± can honestly never be without him.. he is phenomenal! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## DabDab (29 August 2019)

Tbs are wonderful, I've ridden and owned many. Have also ridden lots of other breeds but none quite steal my heart like a thoroughbred. I like the small square sprinter types.

I only have one half thoroughbred these days, but she has plenty of thoroughbred wonderfulness to keep me happy


----------



## ycbm (29 August 2019)

Oh DD, how can you get it so wrong? The rangy hurdler types are quite obviously the best ðŸ¤£

.


----------



## DabDab (29 August 2019)

Oh no, definitely the little pocket rockets for me. I would gladly take a hurdler to hack any day of the week though â¤


----------



## Ridererror (9 September 2019)

I ride one just now.  I love and loathe him in equal measures (OK I never actually loathe him but is the most complicated and stubborn animal I have ever met) but is also a total sweetheart and so absolutely beautiful he just melts my heart.

Caused me many a stress though


----------



## Goldenstar (9 September 2019)

I love TBâ€™s but you have to understand they are cheap to buy because they are very often money pits .


----------



## Tonto_ (9 September 2019)

I've only ridden one but he was the sweetest horse ever, he did bolt with me twice but I was quite an inexperienced rider and each time he hadn't been ridden in 3 or 4 weeks (bit confused as to why the instructor thought that was  suitable combination?) and he threw me once but that was so out of character I didn't get back on and we decided (and confirmed) it was pain related


----------



## Orangehorse (9 September 2019)

Like any horse, a lot depends on how they have been handled before you get them, and they can range in temperament from very quiet to hot, hot, hot.


----------



## Fabled Thoroughbred (21 September 2019)

A half lease, is, in my experience, paying for extra riding.

A full lease is like owning the horse for a set amount of time.


----------



## Fabled Thoroughbred (21 September 2019)

Iâ€™ve had the pleasure of feeding & leading one OTTB at a new barn. My friend said it was fine to feed him 6 of the horse cookies, but then he got a bit of a sugar rushðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬!! Heâ€™s a sweetheart though.


----------

